# "8" cylinder 3/4 port



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

WTB- 8 INCH CYLINDERS WITH 3/4 PORTS ... ANYONE HAS SOME... ARE WHO SELL THEM?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

wtf


----------



## INDIVIDUALS 4LIFE (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 5 2009, 08:56 AM~14988225
> *WTB- 8 INCH CYLINDERS WITH 3/4 PORTS ... ANYONE HAS SOME... ARE WHO SELL THEM?
> *


 :loco: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS 4LIFE_@Sep 5 2009, 09:08 AM~14988279
> *:loco:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


WHATS FUNNY MIKE? :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT..TTMFT


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

pmd :biggrin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

He is laughing because of the 3/4'' part.....if you go that big your pressure will not be consistent over the system, think of the hoses and pump as one unit, then the cylinders.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 5 2009, 10:26 AM~14988699
> *He is laughing because of the 3/4'' part.....if you go that big your pressure will not be consistent over the system, think of the hoses and pump as one unit, then the cylinders.
> *


how is that when all my components are 3/4 ports?


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper+Sep 5 2009, 10:26 AM~14988699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We got them, Call us here at Black Magic or anyone of our distributors that might be closer

$130.00 A pair


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

great topic


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I got a pair from BMH! Aint that right oj. BMH doin it big!


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 5 2009, 11:10 AM~14988935
> *Not true ,big homie. Everyone of our shop cars uses them
> We got them,  Call us here at Black Magic or anyone of our distributors that might be closer
> 
> ...


Alright cool......can you explain why it is best to use 3/4'' port cylinders, and are we talking single pumps or double. Shit if it makes sense then I'll get me a pair as well but would like to know the theory behind it.....maybe thats where I'm going wrong????


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 5 2009, 10:26 AM~14988699
> *He is laughing because of the 3/4'' part.....if you go that big your pressure will not be consistent over the system, think of the hoses and pump as one unit, then the cylinders.
> *


man this cant be true!!! :no: also you didnt EXPLAIN WHY I SHOULDNT DO ANYTHING BIGGER THAN A 3/8 PORT ON 8 INCH CYLINDERS ... How would going with a 3/4 PORTcylinder stop me from building pressure ? Esp when all my other components are 3/4 ported ...... CAN SOMEBODY HELP PLEASE ..... KINGFISH CUSTOMS ... STEVIE D....ANDREW H....WHERE YOU FOOZ AT HOMIE :yes:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

BTTMFT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pitbull has them.


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

For any set-up we do we always try to start big at the pump and end up small at the cylinders.....to avoid hot spots in the system. But hey I wouldn't mind knowing why 3/4'' port at the cyl works better and if it does than I'll do the same!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2009, 03:15 PM~14990269
> *pitbull has them.
> *


GRACIAS KENNY , LET ME BORROW 60 RAG ILL TRADE U A 76 PINTO HATCHBACK WITH A 2 PUMP PORKYS ON SOME TRUE SPOKES :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 5 2009, 03:20 PM~14990301
> *For any set-up we do we always try to start big at the pump and end up small at the cylinders.....to avoid hot spots in the system. But hey I wouldn't mind knowing why 3/4'' port at the cyl works better and if it does than I'll do the same!
> *


X2 HOPPER


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Sep 5 2009, 12:03 PM~14989270
> *I got a pair from BMH! Aint that right oj. BMH doin it big!
> *


Is your car weekly driven? 
I'm trying to do this so i can act fool on the streets while im ridin and at the shows .. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 5 2009, 03:21 PM~14990308
> *GRACIAS KENNY , LET ME BORROW 60 RAG ILL TRADE U A 76 PINTO HATCHBACK WITH A 2 PUMP PORKYS ON SOME TRUE SPOKES  :biggrin:
> *


the 60 has 3/4 port in the front. its not a hopper though, came with the kit


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2009, 03:48 PM~14990458
> *the 60 has 3/4 port in the front. its not a hopper though, came with the kit
> *


can you feel a diffrence from a 1/2 or a 3/8 port cylinder


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi-Low get at me $90 :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 5 2009, 04:14 PM~14990630
> *Hi-Low get at me $90  :thumbsup:
> *


3/4 ports pics so we all can see or they dont exist :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 5 2009, 04:25 PM~14990706
> *3/4 ports pics so we all can see or they dont exist :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *












I have some in this pic here but there 6's


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

bttmft


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 5 2009, 05:54 PM~14990906
> *bttmft
> *


port size, fitting size and hose sizes are all something that you have to play with...also take into account if ur building a pressure setup or a volume setup...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 5 2009, 06:07 PM~14990982
> *port size, fitting size and hose sizes are all something that you have to play with...also take into account if ur building a pressure setup or a volume setup...
> *


You are over thinking this.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 5 2009, 06:11 PM~14991011
> *You are over thinking this.
> *



what would you consider doing?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 5 2009, 06:15 PM~14991033
> *what would you consider doing?
> *


Your car is 10 batteries with a single piston to the front right? V8 or V6?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 5 2009, 05:11 PM~14991011
> *You are over thinking this.
> *


not over thinking. just doin his homework homie. :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 5 2009, 05:11 PM~14991011
> *You are over thinking this.
> *


No I think he's right I talked to Mando once expained it all to me about build up pressure and matching though out the whole setup

:biggrin: I know you've built alot of cars that really hit but I do know that there is a formula in all parts from electrical gear and spring rashio the way your shit is plumbed everything 

you know how you just can't just put parts that are "badass" and epexct your gonna be smashing bumper

But hell PM me yetti and talk hoppin shit with me I whould love to pick up some shit :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 5 2009, 05:23 PM~14991081
> *No I think he's right I talked to Mando once expained it all to me about build up pressure and matching though out the whole setup
> 
> :biggrin: I know you've built alot of cars that really hit but I do know that there is a formula in all parts from electrical gear and spring rashio the way your shit is plumbed everything
> ...


so are you saying that mondo said every port should be the same size :|


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 5 2009, 06:19 PM~14991051
> *Your car is 10 batteries with a single piston to the front right? V8 or V6?
> *


mines a 307 v8

3/4 fittings out of the block all the way up until the hose fitting which goes from 3/4 to 1/2...single #8 hose to the engine and Y blocked to 2 #8 hoses 1/2 port cylinders...

dump side is 3/4 T fitting down to 1/2 to the dump


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 5 2009, 05:31 PM~14991143
> *so are you saying that mondo said every port should be the same size :|
> *


No what I'm saying is that there is a overall formula threw out the whole setup

for example lets say your car hits hard with the setup and you increase your voltage running to the front you might find a new bug somewhere in your system

People can get a car to hit with many different combos and everbody has there own combo they use but the whole setup has to work in unisent

It's real ghetto rocket science shit :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 5 2009, 05:39 PM~14991186
> *No what I'm saying is that there is a overall formula threw out the whole setup
> 
> for example lets say your car hits hard with the setup and you increase your voltage running to the front you might find a new bug somewhere in your system
> ...


gotcha


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 5 2009, 06:39 PM~14991184
> *mines a 307 v8
> 
> 3/4 fittings out of the block all the way up until the hose fitting which goes from 3/4 to 1/2...single #8 hose to the engine and Y blocked to 2 #8 hoses 1/2 port cylinders...
> ...


Put the y-block in the trunk and use 2 number 6 hoses. You didn't say what gear you are running. With a 307 your only option is 4.5 tons up front.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 5 2009, 05:39 PM~14991184
> *mines a 307 v8
> 
> 3/4 fittings out of the block all the way up until the hose fitting which goes from 3/4 to 1/2...single #8 hose to the engine and Y blocked to 2 #8 hoses 1/2 port cylinders...
> ...


YETTI SOUNDS LIKE HE KNOWS A LOT ABOUT BUILDING ROCKETS :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 5 2009, 05:50 PM~14991257
> *Put the y-block in the trunk and use 2 number 6 hoses. You didn't say what gear you are running. With a 307 your only option is 4.5 tons up front.
> *


# 6's??? really??

Did I get some shit dislexic again 
:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 5 2009, 05:54 PM~14991288
> *YETTI SOUNDS LIKE HE KNOWS A LOT ABOUT BUILDING ROCKETS  :biggrin:
> *


Shit sounds like he knows    

http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/ :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 5 2009, 07:09 PM~14991391
> *# 6's??? really??
> 
> Did I get some shit dislexic again
> ...


Yes. You can make 8's work too.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

im new to the hopping game but in my roadmaster double pump w/ 1/2 plumbing and #9 marz and 2-#8 lines to the front with 6 batts in the trunk i origonally ran 1/2 port cyls and i was in the mid to high 30s with 5-6 licks ,i swapped the cyls only to 3/8 ports and it jumped up to high 40s-low 50s in 3 licks of the switch


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 5 2009, 06:20 PM~14991466
> *im new to the hopping game but in my roadmaster double pump w/ 1/2 plumbing and #9 marz and 2-#8 lines to the front with 6 batts in the trunk i origonally ran 1/2 port cyls and i was in the mid to high 30s with 5-6 licks ,i swapped the cyls only to 3/8 ports and it jumped up to high 40s-low 50s in 3 licks of the switch
> *


Thats right you have those little port trying to fill to big of a mass

I bet before it was alot more slugess of a responce on the switch

and now it's alot tigher


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 5 2009, 06:20 PM~14991466
> *im new to the hopping game but in my roadmaster double pump w/ 1/2 plumbing and #9 marz and 2-#8 lines to the front with 6 batts in the trunk i origonally ran 1/2 port cyls and i was in the mid to high 30s with 5-6 licks ,i swapped the cyls only to 3/8 ports and it jumped up to high 40s-low 50s in 3 licks of the switch
> *


  THE BULLSHIT JUST NEVER ENDS


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 5 2009, 10:23 PM~14991882
> * THE BULLSHIT JUST NEVER ENDS
> *


wtf?


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 5 2009, 07:27 PM~14991917
> *wtf?
> *


He means as far working the bugs out


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 5 2009, 10:56 PM~14992104
> *He means as far working the bugs out
> *


no he's just being a shit head :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 5 2009, 08:04 PM~14992167
> *no he's just being a shit head :biggrin:
> *


no he's cool shit


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 5 2009, 06:50 PM~14991257
> *Put the y-block in the trunk and use 2 number 6 hoses. You didn't say what gear you are running. With a 307 your only option is 4.5 tons up front.
> *


its a #11 pumphead...and koolaid 4.5s up front with 1 turn cut...what i was gonna do was try a single #6 to the front and then 2 #6s off the Y block to the cylinder...


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Not enough flow Fish.......pressure yes but no flow, think velocity.


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

BMH 3/4 port 8" cyl


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Continuity Equation

The continuity equation is really a mathematical version of the principle of the conservation of mass as applied to fluid flow. If a region is defined in a fluid and steady flow conditions apply ..then.

The rate at which mass enters the region = The rate at which mass leaves the region

Considering a stream tube as shown below whose section is so small that the velocity u and the density ρ do not vary across it.
The flow across the section = udA and the mass flow across the section is uρdA.

There is not mass accumulation within the stream tube under steady flow conditions therefore 

u 1ρdA 1 = u 2ρdA 2 = u 3ρdA 3 = Constant



Considering a cross section of flow i.e. a pipe length with cross section A consisting entirely of stream tubes the equation above can be integrated as follows



The local velocity u is assumed to be normal to the local cross section and the density and velocity are constant over the entire local section then.

uρA = Constant

For fluids of constant density (incompressible fluids -liquids) with average flow u this reduces to 

uA = Constant = Q 

That is, under the conditions specified, when the area increases the velocity reduces and vice versa


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

first itwas about washers, now its about the size of ports.


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

http://www.phy.cmich.edu/people/andy/Physi...rs/Chapter9.htm


Look into this, it explains the balance of flow in the system and you will have a better understanding of what you want. Since I know you run single pump consider where you want the hot spot for a more balanced flow along the system.


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 5 2009, 08:51 PM~14992531
> *its a #11 pumphead...and koolaid 4.5s up front with 1 turn cut...what i was gonna do was try a single #6 to the front and then 2 #6s off the Y block to the cylinder...
> *


Try running the #8 then split them to the #6"s


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

im gonna run the same 3/4 port bmh


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 5 2009, 09:58 PM~14993100
> *Continuity Equation
> 
> The continuity equation is really a mathematical version of the principle of the conservation of mass as applied to fluid flow.  If a region is defined in a fluid and steady flow conditions apply ..then.
> ...


Ya what he said :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 5 2009, 10:38 PM~14992889
> *Not enough flow Fish.......pressure yes but no flow, think velocity.
> *


this would be why im trying a few different things to see what works best in my application..lol


----------



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

this topic is making my brain hurt. but im trying to figure this out.

First i would like to know a little about the pump. I dont know what pump head is pictured below but lets pretend its a #9. What exactly is the difference between a #9 and a #11. does the #11 have more teeth? is the gap between the teeth and the wall bigger so it holds more fluid, hence more diplacement? And is there any tradeoffs, like say we are sacrificing max pressure for more flow.










 
 
 
 

now this is just a thought. If ultimatley what we are doing is moving fluid to fill the space inside the cylinder, then wouldn't decreasing the size of the bore give you a quicker response. From the pics it looks like the bore on those 3/4 cylinders is larger than say a 1/2 cylinder. now this may not be practical but, would it not be better to take a 3/8 cylinder and drill the port to make it a 3/4. that way you get more flow, but the overall space inside the bore is still a 3/8size


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tearitup_@Sep 6 2009, 02:28 AM~14994178
> *this topic is making my brain hurt. but im trying to figure this out.
> 
> First i would like to know a little about the pump. I dont know what pump head is pictured below but lets pretend its a #9. What exactly is the difference between a #9 and a #11. does the #11 have more teeth? is the gap between the teeth and the wall bigger so it holds more fluid, hence more diplacement? And is there any tradeoffs, like say we are sacrificing max pressure for more flow.
> ...


there is a happy medium, I just turned my cutlass into a street single for this weekend and the car did an easy 75 PLUS. I run the 3/4 2.0 fat cylinders in alot of my cars, but the set-up needs to built around this format. I got a homie that took video ,i'll post it up... 
So with that said here is the reason, a big bore equals more Cu.In. displacment of the cylinder. Thus meaning under a set pressure the cylinder can lift heavier weight.Yes the rate of movement on the cylinder will decrease, but with higher voltages we can spin faster and larger gears we can deliver more flow at the same speed and 2 to 3 times the lifting force.So ,less horsepower to spin a gear= faster fuild delivery also


----------



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 6 2009, 03:18 AM~14994328
> *there is a happy medium, I just turned my cutlass into a street single for this weekend and the car did an easy 75 PLUS. I run the 3/4 2.0 fat cylinders in alot of my cars, but the set-up needs to built around this format. I got a homie that took video ,i'll post it up...
> So with that said here is the reason, a big bore equals more Cu.In. displacment of the cylinder. Thus meaning under a set pressure the cylinder can lift heavier weight.Yes the rate of movement on the cylinder will decrease, but with higher voltages we can spin faster and larger gears we can deliver more flow at the same speed and 2 to 3 times the lifting force.So ,less horsepower to spin a gear= faster fuild delivery also
> *



Ok that makes a little sense, a fatter cylinder needs less pressure to lift the car. So in other words there really is no way of knowing whats going to perform the best without actually trying it.

I still want to know whats the difference between a #9 and #11.is it the Teeth, displacement (gap between wall and teeth), and are there any trade offs, for example does the #11 move more fluid, but has a lower top pressure?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tearitup_@Sep 6 2009, 08:13 AM~14994969
> *Ok that makes a little sense, a fatter cylinder needs less pressure to lift the car. So in other words there really is no way of knowing whats going to perform the best without actually trying it.
> 
> I still want to know whats the difference between a #9 and #11.is it the Teeth, displacement (gap between wall and teeth), and are there any trade offs, for example does the #11 move more fluid, but has a lower top pressure?
> *


GOOD TOPIC ... GREAT QUESTIONS


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 5 2009, 07:23 PM~14991882
> * THE BULLSHIT JUST NEVER ENDS
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tearitup_@Sep 6 2009, 09:13 AM~14994969
> *Ok that makes a little sense, a fatter cylinder needs less pressure to lift the car. So in other words there really is no way of knowing whats going to perform the best without actually trying it.
> 
> I still want to know whats the difference between a #9 and #11.is it the Teeth, displacement (gap between wall and teeth), and are there any trade offs, for example does the #11 move more fluid, but has a lower top pressure?
> *



the difference in the gears are so damn small that it makes a big difference lol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam this is deep haha


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 6 2009, 10:49 AM~14995465
> *dam this is deep haha
> *


thats what she said.... :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 6 2009, 04:18 AM~14994328
> *there is a happy medium, I just turned my cutlass into a street single for this weekend and the car did an easy 75 PLUS. I run the 3/4 2.0 fat cylinders in alot of my cars, but the set-up needs to built around this format. I got a homie that took video ,i'll post it up...
> So with that said here is the reason, a big bore equals more Cu.In. displacment of the cylinder. Thus meaning under a set pressure the cylinder can lift heavier weight.Yes the rate of movement on the cylinder will decrease, but with higher voltages we can spin faster and larger gears we can deliver more flow at the same speed and 2 to 3 times the lifting force.So ,less horsepower to spin a gear= faster fuild delivery also
> *



now to just find that happy medium


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 6 2009, 09:49 AM~14995465
> *dam this is deep haha
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 6 2009, 09:54 AM~14995486
> *now to just find that happy medium
> *


 :wave:


----------



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 6 2009, 09:49 AM~14995462
> *the difference in the gears are so damn small that it makes a big difference lol
> *


wow i feel enlightened. :uh:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

alot of competitors used to run #10 or 12 fittings at the cylinder.

Ny Bossman, I'm almost willing to bet that your first pair of cylinders were 1 5/8" diameter, and the 2nd you tried were 1.5"

anytime you make an area of flow smaller, you loose pressure,but you gain velocity. but since you split one little pumphead into 2 big cylinders, what is really considered 'smaller'?

In case it wasnt clarified Tearitup, the difference in gears is the length of the shafts. wider gears turn more fluid per rotation


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

But honestly I dont know how a port on a cylinder is going to make any difference.

your pumping up 2 big bore cylinders (compaired to the single small bore gear), why does it matter if it flows from a hose, to a same size fitting, or through a bigger one, into a huge orfice. a fitting is only what, an inch or 2 of the path

too small obviously and it restricts flow.. but how small is too small. people always make the water hose and thumb analogy.. yeah the hose would shoot really far,but aim it in a bucket, will it fill the bucket faster with your thumb over the hose? no it wont. you have a space to fill. to fill it as quick as possible is the goal. This would be easy to figure out, IF it wasnt for adding the weight of the car,etc, to the equation. but that does not change the fact that a smaller fitting at the cylinder will not pull more oil out of your tank


----------



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 6 2009, 11:14 AM~14995939
> *In case it wasnt clarified Tearitup, the difference in gears is the length of the shafts. wider gears turn more fluid per rotation
> *



it still isnt clear, only part of my question was answered. 

i know it moves more fluid.
is there any trade off? why dont they just make a #20 gear and we all run it. screw pistons.



> *So with that said here is the reason, a big bore equals more Cu.In. displacment of the cylinder. Thus meaning under a set pressure the cylinder can lift heavier weight.Yes the rate of movement on the cylinder will decrease, but with higher voltages we can spin faster and larger gears we can deliver more flow at the same speed and 2 to 3 times the lifting force.So ,less horsepower to spin a gear= faster fuild delivery also *


yeah you put more juice to anything and it moves quicker. if we are needing more juice to do accomplish the same thing, then where is our efficiency going? So do we really need more lifting force? im under the impression that this is kind of like the torque and horsepower theory. torque, is lifting force lower pressure. and horspower is overall higher pressure. bottom line what gets you better time at the track is hp. I would not sacrifice compression for displacement. 
of course i could be wrong im just assuming, i dont hold an engineering degree.





> *too small obviously and it restricts flow.. but how small is too small. people always make the water hose and thumb analogy.. yeah the hose would shoot really far,but aim it in a bucket, will it fill the bucket faster with your thumb over the hose? no it wont. you have a space to fill. to fill it as quick as possible is the goal. This would be easy to figure out, IF it wasnt for adding the weight of the car,etc, to the equation. but that does not change the fact that a smaller fitting at the cylinder will not pull more oil out of your tank
> *


i think that made more sense than anything said so far.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Reguarding the #20 gear, its because our motors cant fight the weight of the car to have enough power to move that mach fluid.

its like pushing boulders off a cliff. you push the biggest you can. a bigger boulder would make a bigger impact at the bottom, but if you dont have the muscles to push it, it'll never get over the edge. so you gotta get more muscles :biggrin:


----------



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 6 2009, 11:46 AM~14996133
> *because our motors cant fight the weight of the car to have enough power to move that mach fluid.
> 
> its like pushing boulders off a cliff. you push the biggest you can. a bigger boulder would make a bigger impact at the bottom, but if you dont have the muscles to push it, it'll never get over the edge. so you gotta get more muscles  :biggrin:
> *


thanks again bro.

sorry for all the questions, i know you guys could tell me a really good combo, but im not interested in knowing what works, i want to know *why *it works


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

some good info in here


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 6 2009, 09:58 AM~14995514
> *:wave:
> *


So you want to place that order or what :biggrin:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Someone should come out with a gear reduction pump. I started a prototype but, I haven't had the time to try and finish it.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 6 2009, 02:14 PM~14995939
> *alot of competitors used to run #10 or 12 fittings at the cylinder.
> 
> Ny Bossman, I'm almost willing to bet that your first pair of cylinders were 1 5/8" diameter, and the 2nd you tried were 1.5"
> ...


thats exactly what it was,extreme cyls are 1-5/8 and swapped them out for the prohopper comps.it made a huge differance


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 5 2009, 08:04 PM~14992167
> *no he's just being a shit head :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 6 2009, 02:25 PM~14996985
> *So you want to place that order or what  :biggrin:
> *


you still havn't sent out your email :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 6 2009, 07:51 PM~14997830
> *
> *


sorry homie


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

I wonder why haven't anyone ever make a prototype pump that uses a EV car electric motor? with a huge pump head? It would be cool to see a huge gate pump with a dc brushless motor.at over 100v


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Sep 6 2009, 10:38 PM~15000703
> *I wonder why haven't anyone ever make a prototype pump that uses a EV car electric motor? with a huge pump head? It would be cool to see a huge gate pump with a dc brushless motor.at over 100v
> *


I've thought the same shit for years :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

There is some funny stuff in this topic.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 7 2009, 05:15 AM~15001873
> *There is some funny stuff in this topic.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 6 2009, 03:18 AM~14994328
> *there is a happy medium, I just turned my cutlass into a street single for this weekend and the car did an easy 75 PLUS. I run the 3/4 2.0 fat cylinders in alot of my cars, but the set-up needs to built around this format. I got a homie that took video ,i'll post it up...
> So with that said here is the reason, a big bore equals more Cu.In. displacment of the cylinder. Thus meaning under a set pressure the cylinder can lift heavier weight.Yes the rate of movement on the cylinder will decrease, but with higher voltages we can spin faster and larger gears we can deliver more flow at the same speed and 2 to 3 times the lifting force.So ,less horsepower to spin a gear= faster fuild delivery also
> *


Got ya!!!!!
So now the pump will accomidate the neccesary displacement for the larger bore cylinders and make it up in flow rather than pressure, the front end might not snap right at first but there is more power there now. There is a car on here that does not have a fast ''snap'' on the first hit....but it gets up there! Guess????


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

volume over pressure.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I've been saving this thought for a while,but I figured someone has tried it.

if you used a telescopic cylinder up front, wouldn't that kind of regulate and balance out any issues concerning the type of power the setup is producing? Since you have a variable resistance, it'll lift the easiest way through a combo of the 1st, 2nd, or both stages... 

Would that be a positive or negative impact though?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 7 2009, 09:50 AM~15002970
> *I've been saving this thought for a while,but I figured someone has tried it.
> 
> if you used a telescopic cylinder up front, wouldn't that kind of regulate and balance out any issues concerning the type of power the setup is producing? Since you have a variable resistance, it'll lift the easiest way through a combo of the 1st, 2nd, or both stages...
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 7 2009, 10:59 AM~15003470
> *:dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Why is this topic still going when you already bought the cylinders homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: 

Remember hit me up if you have any questions


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 7 2009, 11:01 AM~15003499
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Why is this topic still going when you already bought the cylinders homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> Remember hit me up if you have any questions
> *


ITS INTERESTING IN HERE ALOTTA REAL KNOWLEDGEABLE SWITCH HITTERS IN HERE WHY WOULDNT WE KEEP IT GOING ... OH BTW I BOUGHT THE BMH STICKS '8 INCH ..HOPEFULLY THEY'LL MAKE A DIFFRENCE


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 7 2009, 11:07 AM~15003560
> *ITS INTERESTING IN HERE ALOTTA REAL KNOWLEDGEABLE SWITCH HITTERS IN HERE WHY WOULDNT WE KEEP IT GOING ... OH BTW I BOUGHT THE BMH STICKS '8 INCH ..HOPEFULLY THEY'LL MAKE A DIFFRENCE
> *


I know it's just the irononay that made me laugfh I watch alot of family guy so if you watch it alot too you know my sence of humore


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 7 2009, 11:07 AM~15003560
> *ITS INTERESTING IN HERE ALOTTA REAL KNOWLEDGEABLE SWITCH HITTERS IN HERE WHY WOULDNT WE KEEP IT GOING ... OH BTW I BOUGHT THE BMH STICKS '8 INCH ..HOPEFULLY THEY'LL MAKE A DIFFRENCE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 7 2009, 11:16 AM~15003664
> *I know it's just the irononay that made me laugfh I watch alot of family guy so if you watch it alot too you know my sence of humore
> *


 :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's something you guys should ponder. I know I've mentioned this before but I think it gets forgotten. 

When you fill the lines and cylinders up it's full of fluid. Then when u dump the car the fluid that returns back to the tankis the amount of fluid that was in the casing. So the fluid is sitting ontop of the cylinder. 

So why do hoes sizes and pumpheads make a difference if the amount of fluid needed to lift the car is the what is needed to fill the cylinder and not the lines plus the cylinder


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 7 2009, 09:50 AM~15002970
> *I've been saving this thought for a while,but I figured someone has tried it.
> 
> if you used a telescopic cylinder up front, wouldn't that kind of regulate and balance out any issues concerning the type of power the setup is producing? Since you have a variable resistance, it'll lift the easiest way through a combo of the 1st, 2nd, or both stages...
> ...


The bigger size rod will ''stage'' first cause it requires less pressure.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2009, 12:48 PM~15004389
> *Here's something you guys should ponder. I know I've mentioned this before but I think it gets forgotten.
> 
> When you fill the lines and cylinders up it's full of fluid. Then when u dump the car the fluid that returns back to the tankis the amount of fluid that was in the casing. So the fluid is sitting ontop of the cylinder.
> ...


You lost me 
:dunno: 

But then again I have less than a 3 grade reading and writig level :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 7 2009, 03:47 PM~15005344
> *You lost me
> :dunno:
> 
> ...



Get ur ass back to school and get ur edgumacation


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2009, 03:01 PM~15005450
> *Get ur ass back to school and get ur edgumacation
> *


I passed high school but still suck ass I got reading and writing disibitlys ADHD or whatever the hell they call it plus a list of fucked up shit with me :cheesy: :cheesy: 

I'm the poster child of hype babys :uh: :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 7 2009, 04:06 PM~15005489
> *I passed high school but still suck ass I got reading and writing disibitlys ADHD or whatever the hell they call it plus a list of fucked up shit with me  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> I'm the poster child of hype babys  :uh:  :uh:
> *



lol..so where did u get lost?


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2009, 12:48 PM~15004389
> *Here's something you guys should ponder. I know I've mentioned this before but I think it gets forgotten.
> 
> When you fill the lines and cylinders up it's full of fluid. Then when u dump the car the fluid that returns back to the tankis the amount of fluid that was in the casing. So the fluid is sitting ontop of the cylinder.
> ...


The amount of fluid is the same that you need to push out your cylinders, the flow rate and pressure change when you up in gear size.


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

ever thought about the people who put a set of 8" cylinder's in there car and cut the shaft down to 6" to have the extra fluid in the cylinder. :nicoderm:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Sep 7 2009, 03:43 PM~15005728
> *ever thought about the people who put a set of 8" cylinder's in there car and cut the shaft down to 6" to have the extra fluid in the cylinder.  :nicoderm:
> *


Ya but what would that do? Did not make a difference when I tried it, they were old reds ''Master Flow'' 8'' cylinders and I changed out the shafts to 6'' to avoid splitting the top of them. The long shaft would crack the case along with being under pressure form the NPT fitting.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Sep 7 2009, 04:43 PM~15005728
> *ever thought about the people who put a set of 8" cylinder's in there car and cut the shaft down to 6" to have the extra fluid in the cylinder.  :nicoderm:
> *



Fluid is still in the same spot whether u cut down a cylinder or not


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2009, 03:17 PM~15005539
> *lol..so where did u get lost?
> *


just trying to read it :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2009, 04:08 PM~15005955
> *Fluid is still in the same spot whether u cut down a cylinder or not
> *


well someone got that ass backwards you put a 6" shaft in a 8" case


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 7 2009, 05:30 PM~15006187
> *well someone got that ass backwards you put a 6" shaft in a 8" case
> *



haha..ya but we still understood what he had meant lol


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2009, 04:52 PM~15006455
> *haha..ya but we still understood what he had meant lol
> *


no the shaft sticks out right ???

well if you put a 6" in a 8" caseing it really won't but when you bolt it to the cups when you drop it the shaft will stick out cuz the shaft will be in cup and the case will hit the top of the cup

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 7 2009, 06:14 PM~15006717
> *no the shaft sticks out right ???
> 
> well if you put a 6" in a 8" caseing it really won't but when you bolt it to the cups when you drop it the shaft will stick out cuz the shaft will be in cup and the case will hit the top of the cup
> ...



ya u need to bolt the cylinder to a cup otherwise the cylinder will just go in flush to the collar since thats when it would stop...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2009, 06:45 PM~15007062
> *ya u need to bolt the cylinder to a cup otherwise the cylinder will just go in flush to the collar since thats when it would stop...
> *


some cylinder/cup combos bottom out against the collar with the shaft sticking out a little ways. others let the cylinder completely close,where the piston can even hit the fitting up top. I've always wondered whats best. I think running a 6" in an 8" casing is not different than running a bigger fitting up top. The shape of the piston head would make more difference.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 7 2009, 05:59 PM~15007218
> *some cylinder/cup combos bottom out against the collar with the shaft sticking out a little ways. others let the cylinder completely close,where the piston can even hit the fitting up top. I've always wondered whats best. I think running a 6" in an 8" casing is not different than running a bigger fitting up top. The shape of the piston head would make more difference.
> *


But a bigger fitting on top and a 6" in a 8" caseing is even better :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Still laughing at all of the over thinkers.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 7 2009, 08:11 PM~15008150
> *Still laughing at all of the over thinkers.
> *


Well anything that can make the cars do better than they do now. thinking is healthy.

90% of the cars out arent doing what they should be capable of. Gotta push things,instead of adding teeter tots, it ruins the competitions for the legit builders, and discourages the guys on the street who try to compaire there cars to ones with similar equipment in them...

I think its basically as simple as getting the pump to deliver a certain power, and matching the cylinders to that, or visa versa,but you can always tweek ANYTHING.

As soon as people grasp that you CANNOT get more volume by any other means than spinning the gear faster, (or running a longer gear), and that you do not want ANY restriction other than the weight of the car at the cylinders, we might see alot less struggling. Some people opt for big plumbing to minimize any 'kinks', they lose a little velocity,but gain a little pressure. and I bet those differences are minute.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 7 2009, 07:11 PM~15008150
> *Still laughing at all of the over thinkers.
> *


How is it that everybody that buys a piston pump kit isn't check bumper at 100 with the top dogs then :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 7 2009, 11:55 PM~15011115
> *How is it that everybody that buys a piston pump kit isn't check bumper at 100 with the top dogs then  :0
> *



Cuz you have many variables. Coil choice. How much is cut off. Pumphead. The motor ur using. Plumbing. Hose sizes. Voltage. pressure in the piston. Axle location when the car is locked up to hop. So Many variables that if one compnent is off in ur setup it throws the rest off


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2009, 11:10 PM~15011202
> *Cuz you have many variables. Coil choice. How much is cut off. Pumphead. The motor ur using. Plumbing. Hose sizes. Voltage. pressure in the piston. Axle location when the car is locked up to hop.  So Many variables that if one compnent is off in ur setup it throws the rest off
> *


 :yes:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 8 2009, 01:55 AM~15011115
> *How is it that everybody that buys a piston pump kit isn't check bumper at 100 with the top dogs then  :0
> *



Why do you need a Piston Pump? The car should be WORKING before you even factor in a Piston pumop and if you know what you are doing you may not need it.  And trust me 100" isn't all what it is cracked up to be. You ed up with a junk car from that for sure.


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 8 2009, 04:09 AM~15012006
> *Why do you need a Piston Pump?  The car should be WROKING before you even factor in a Piston pumop and if you know what you are doing you may not need it.      And trust me 100" isn't all what it is cracked up to be.  You ed up with a junk car from that for sure.
> *


THere are many choices when buying parts and LIL helps us weed out the good from the bad.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 8 2009, 07:09 AM~15012006
> *Why do you need a Piston Pump?  The car should be WORKING before you even factor in a Piston pumop and if you know what you are doing you may not need it.      And trust me 100" isn't all what it is cracked up to be.  You ed up with a junk car from that for sure.
> *


because jumping on the bandwagon is what layitlowers do!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 8 2009, 08:48 AM~15012191
> *THere are many choices when buying parts and LIL helps us weed out the good from the bad.
> *


i think this is true to and extent but AGAIN 90% of what people run is from being on the bandwagon


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 8 2009, 08:32 AM~15012341
> *i think this is true to and extent but AGAIN 90% of what people run is from being on the bandwagon
> *


x2


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Now my brain hurts.....I'm lost. :around: So my car with what I believe are 3/8 inch port front cylinders MIGHT do better with 1/2" or even 3/4" ports. :dunno: 1"....2".....12"!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 8 2009, 01:24 PM~15013978
> *Now my brain hurts.....I'm lost.  :around:    So my car with what I believe are 3/8 inch port front cylinders MIGHT do better with 1/2" or even 3/4" ports.  :dunno:  1"....2".....12"!!!!!  :0 :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



No you need the 1/4" port fluid be shooting in the cylinder like a pressure washer. :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 8 2009, 11:25 AM~15014000
> *No you need the 1/4" port fluid be shooting in the cylinder like a pressure washer.  :cheesy:
> *



 Brass fitting style???? :0


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2009, 11:10 PM~15011202
> *Cuz you have many variables. Coil choice. How much is cut off. Pumphead. The motor ur using. Plumbing. Hose sizes. Voltage. pressure in the piston. Axle location when the car is locked up to hop.  So Many variables that if one compnent is off in ur setup it throws the rest off
> *


yeah of coarse I know but I was trying to make a point


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 8 2009, 10:25 AM~15014000
> *No you need the 1/4" port fluid be shooting in the cylinder like a pressure washer.  :cheesy:
> *





> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 8 2009, 10:31 AM~15014057
> *  Brass fitting style????  :0
> *


all day... everyday!!


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Even with all this joking around still no real explanation.....or did someone stumble upon them......not knowing what they were doing and BAMM!!! BACK BUMPER!


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 8 2009, 01:39 PM~15015935
> *Even with all this joking around still no real explanation.....or did someone stumble upon them......not knowing what they were doing and BAMM!!! BACK BUMPER!
> *


pretty sure andrew explained it with the water hoes thumb thing. 


like timmmmmmmmmay said. volume over pressure for hoppers. but if you have more volume than you can make pressure to push then you have failed. :cheesy:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Makes sense to me if you're running a double pump :uh:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 8 2009, 01:43 PM~15015963
> *pretty sure andrew explained it with the water hoes thumb thing.
> like timmmmmmmmmay said. volume over pressure for hoppers. but if you have more volume than you can make pressure to push then you have failed.  :cheesy:
> *


No he danced around it.
OK water hose with flow.....
you put your thumb on the end and......
does not do much if you have a 3/4'' bore to shoot out of!!!


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 8 2009, 01:59 PM~15016160
> *No he danced around it.
> OK water hose with flow.....
> you put your thumb on the end and......
> ...


it does if your only filling a cylinder.


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Soooo buy a 3/4'' NPT port cylinder and reduce it to 1/4''

Does not make sense or you don't know how to explain it!


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Where did you pressure washer go?????


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 8 2009, 02:34 PM~15016594
> *Soooo buy a 3/4'' NPT port cylinder and reduce it to 1/4''
> 
> Does not make sense or you don't know how to explain it!
> *


ghaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ANDREW explained it.. just slow down and read. alot of sound advice is givin... the question is answered.. its not a yes/no question.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 8 2009, 06:33 PM~15017242
> *ghaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ANDREW explained it.. just slow down and read. alot of sound advice is givin... the question is answered.. its not a yes/no question.
> *


i hear that,i say that everytime i sign on to layitlow these days


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 8 2009, 03:34 PM~15016594
> *Soooo buy a 3/4'' NPT port cylinder and reduce it to 1/4''
> 
> Does not make sense or you don't know how to explain it!
> *



it goes both ways lol...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 8 2009, 06:48 PM~15017382
> *i goes both ways lol...
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

you mentioned a 1/4" fitting... what about number 4 hoses to the front instead of #6's? has anyone ever done that?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 8 2009, 03:43 PM~15017330
> *i hear that,i say that everytime i sign on to layitlow these days
> *


lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 8 2009, 04:55 PM~15017463
> *:scrutinize:
> *


you sick motherfucker...just cuz i dont want ur hairy old ass lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 8 2009, 04:43 PM~15017330
> *i hear that, i say that everytime i sign on to chickswithdicks.com these days*



damn didnt know u went that way..but to each their own


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 5 2009, 08:56 AM~14988225
> *WTB- 8 INCH CYLINDERS WITH 3/4 PORTS ... ANYONE HAS SOME... ARE WHO SELL THEM?
> *



hit up NASA  be warned their prices are a BITCH :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 8 2009, 07:03 PM~15017522
> *you sick motherfucker...just cuz i dont want ur hairy old ass lol
> *


but you took my big hairy dick huh,its cool if you wanna be the reciever


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 8 2009, 05:13 PM~15017605
> *but you took my big hairy dick huh,its cool if you wanna be the reciever
> *



Shit u went from running back straight to wide receiver lol


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Damm I leave you guys alone for a while and it turns Gay :roflmao:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 8 2009, 03:33 PM~15017242
> *ghaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ANDREW explained it.. just slow down and read. alot of sound advice is givin... the question is answered.. its not a yes/no question.
> *


Hey CC so what ''Andrew'' is telling us is to use a small fitting on the cylinder? Ive tried 1/4'' and did not notice a difference thats why I don't want an anology just STRAIGHT talk

Straight talk :biggrin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 8 2009, 10:25 AM~15014000
> *No you need the 1/4" port fluid be shooting in the cylinder like a pressure washer.  :cheesy:
> *


Maybe this is what I missed...is this a joke or is this for real?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Sep 8 2009, 08:46 PM~15018572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:uh: FUCK LIL. . . .ALL THE TOPICS TURN GAY!!


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 8 2009, 06:21 PM~15019006
> *:uh: FUCK LIL. . . .ALL THE TOPICS TURN GAY!!
> *


Sup foo!
Playing with these fools who cant explain what they do......... :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 8 2009, 09:21 PM~15019006
> *:uh: FUCK LIL. . . .ALL THE TOPICS TURN GAY!!
> *


dont be hatin :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper+Sep 8 2009, 06:57 PM~15018698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha..hey we gotta have a little fun sometimes...atleast ny-bossman dont get butt hurt no more...he use to it by now...lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 8 2009, 07:57 PM~15020378
> *haha..hey we gotta have a little fun sometimes...atleast ny-bossman dont get butt hurt no more...he use to it by now...lol
> *


 :scrutinize: so u sayn todds had so many dicks up his ass it dont hurt him no more? :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 8 2009, 09:29 PM~15021824
> *:scrutinize: so u sayn todds had so many dicks up his ass it dont hurt him no more? :0
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 8 2009, 10:29 PM~15021824
> *:scrutinize: so u sayn todds had so many dicks up his ass it dont hurt him no more? :0
> *



thats the word on the street lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Sep 8 2009, 08:57 PM~15020378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hurts me just thinking about it...ouch.... :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 9 2009, 12:16 AM~15023109
> *Hurts me just thinking about it...ouch.... :0
> *


as long as ur only thinking about it and not feeling it lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

OK....let me put it in a language you can understand.....if a dick was 2.0'' in diameter and you stuck it in an orifice that.......OH SHIT I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Sep 9 2009, 12:29 AM~15021824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 9 2009, 06:07 AM~15024088
> *OK....let me put it in a language you can understand.....if a dick was 2.0'' in diameter and you stuck it in an orifice that.......OH SHIT I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



now did u really get it lol


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 9 2009, 10:02 AM~15026236
> *now did u really get it lol
> *



No its bullshit it does not make sense bro cause I've done it and its a backwards step FATP=Fuck all these putos!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 8 2009, 07:21 PM~15019006
> *:uh: FUCK LIL. . . .ALL THE TOPICS TURN GAY!!
> *


only when a certain 'couple' pokes there ugly heads in


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper+Sep 9 2009, 11:39 AM~15026584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS 4LIFE+Sep 5 2009, 10:08 AM~14988279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: now that funny


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 10 2009, 08:57 AM~15037488
> *:uh: now that funny
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Get the 3/4 ports from BMH, they are a larger inner diameter and your pump will not need to make that much pressure to make it work. Standard comp size is 1.5''....these are 2.0 I believe!

So you re moving a 4''mass(2.0 X 2) and not a 3''mass(1.5 X 2)....makes sense?


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

More lifting force........


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Less PSI.........


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

A pumps job is not to produce pressure......but to PUMP oil, bye!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 10 2009, 06:43 PM~15043047
> *Get the 3/4 ports from BMH, they are a larger inner diameter and your pump will not need to make that much pressure to make it work. Standard comp size is 1.5''....these are 2.0 I believe!
> 
> So you re moving a 4''mass(2.0 X 2) and not a 3''mass(1.5 X 2)....makes sense?
> *



yes, it would read 6.28 sq inch VS 3.53 sq inch, thats a 44% larger area,meaning you need alot more fluid sent.(if those were inside measurments. but those outside measurments, not bore diameters)


If you've got a torquey motor and low gear, you need a smaller cylinder

a fast motor and a high gear; bigger cylinder.

[IN GENERAL]

none-the-less, the port size is the least important factor


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

BMH


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttmft for arsn^^^^


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

i see its all in the set up motor to gear hi or low set up in a way 
poeple need to know that frist and going from there and a build a set up 
you realy have to sit down and think about the set up not just buy motor gear and hope it works
it a hi speed or torquey set up


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Sep 18 2009, 09:14 AM~15117927
> *i see its all in the set up motor to gear hi or low set up in a way
> poeple need to know that frist and going from there and a build a set up
> you realy have to sit down and think about the set up not just buy motor gear and hope it works
> ...


man i read this like nine times.... i dont have a clue what your saying.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

.... :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 18 2009, 09:17 AM~15117955
> *man i read this like nine times.... i dont have a clue what your saying.
> *


x2 sounds like hes talking about internet service to me :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 18 2009, 02:19 PM~15120377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i may put that on my new shop shirts :biggrin: "classic overated customs"



> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 18 2009, 02:19 PM~15120378
> *x2 sounds like hes talking about internet service to me :biggrin:
> *


 :rant: :h5:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

its not easy
its like a team 
the motor has to work with the pump
you got to have the right type of motor with the right type of pump head fot the that set up then you can get the rigth size hose/fitting/ cylinder 
its like a big game get it rigth and the sky is the limt


----------

